# introducing mojo



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

here he is weve had him a couple of weeks now he? is settling in really well,he loves his mumIM000629.JPG


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------does no 1 like my mojo !!! --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I do........  xx


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> I do........  xx


hi hunny piethankyou  glad you like him theres a few more in my albums,he didnt like havin his pic done! wubs you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

wAS HE NAMED AFTER THE CHEWS MOJO. vERY NICE BIRD.


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

he is lovely hun. you will have great fun with him


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

sullivan said:


> wAS HE NAMED AFTER THE CHEWS MOJO. vERY NICE BIRD.


i dont know? didnt realise there was a chew called mojo! austin powers! his mojo !!!!



blueribbonuk said:


> he is lovely hun. you will have great fun with him


 we are already


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what a beautiful bird you have, Love the name too, you can get Mojo dna tested, from avian Biotech, they send out a bag for you to get feathers from Mojo and then you send them away and get results. How old is he/she


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

He's beautiful. I'm coming to bird-nap him!   xx


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Mojo is gorgeous
We have an african grey called Fred and he is an amazing pet


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

He is gorgeous  He looks like a young bird too.

Congratulations on your new pet :thumbup:


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> what a beautiful bird you have, Love the name too, you can get Mojo dna tested, from avian Biotech, they send out a bag for you to get feathers from Mojo and then you send them away and get results. How old is he/she


oh brillient will look that up,thankyou he is 7months old.a couple split up n sold him to stockport pet warehouse.

UOTE=RoseForTheDead;633061]He's beautiful. I'm coming to bird-nap him!   xx[/QUOTE]

thankyou ya carnt have him  x



toddy said:


> Mojo is gorgeous
> We have an african grey called Fred and he is an amazing pet


not having owned one b4 i now why every1 loves them he is so funny! just working on getin 2 know each other



Freebird said:


> He is gorgeous  He looks like a young bird too.
> 
> 7 months
> 
> Congratulations on your new pet :thumbup:


thankyou


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

What a handsome chappie or girlie MoJo is.

I have a 2 (soon to be 3 on 16th) year old African Gray called Izzy Whizz.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he/shes a handsome bird


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

ooh Mojo is lovely Jilly  if he/she needs a wee Scottish holiday you can send it up here,..lol :thumbsup:

so cheeky looking...

green blob for you xx well mojo really..


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> ooh Mojo is lovely Jilly  if he/she needs a wee Scottish holiday you can send it up here,..lol :thumbsup:
> 
> so cheeky looking...
> 
> green blob for you xx well mojo really..


hehe lol he is really cheeky says hello sexy !! pmsl


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> hehe lol he is really cheeky says hello sexy !! pmsl


ooh whos been teaching him that... he/she will pick up everything!

my last grey had different accents scottish & english accent was funny :lol:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

jilly40 said:


> here he is weve had him a couple of weeks now he? is settling in really well,he loves his mumIM000629.JPG


i have been waiting for pics then i missed this yesterday  sorry,
they are loverly birds :thumbup:,
wont be long before you realise you say daft things , xx


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

hehe he says gorgeous ! i call him that! im doin the kissy noise & sayin give us a kiss pmsl he got princess off the kids shrek dvd!! he is so quick


----------



## neilmunch (May 8, 2009)

hi i love your bird and have a blue and gold macaw i would love an african grey as well do these two bird types get on well together?

Pets


----------

